# Membership of TTOC



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently received my renewal invitation for the TTOC.

I joined this forum and the owner's club almost as soon as I had bought my TTS.

These days, around 50% of the threads seem to contain swearing, aggressive posts or just plain trolling.

That's me - I'm out. The point where a respected and valuable site member like Tosh is called a t**t has done it for me.

If I really wanted to see guys waving their d**ks around in public comparing length and girth - I'd find a gay club and pay for the privilege. I'll be damned if I'll spend my spare time wading through the obscenities to find decent posts to read.

I guess it shouldn't take too long for the main protaganists to appear on this thread in their burberry caps mouthing-off either.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Never heard of you but im sure you will be sorely missed.

BYE BYE [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

It should be pointed out that the TTOC do not own or moderate this forum, and there are a significant number of posts from non TTOC members.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I didn't suggest they did - but I joined the TTOC at the prompting of this forum which has become purile and childish - my thanks to "de messiah" for proving this... pretty sad lookout for Christians the world over if the messiah is anything like her.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jonnieboy said:


> I didn't suggest they did - but I joined the TTOC at the prompting of this forum which has become purile and childish - my thanks to "de messiah" for proving this... pretty sad lookout for Christians the world over if the messiah is anything like her.


Fair enough, however, I just felt it should be made clear as it is a shame you feel that you do not want to renew your membership solely on the basis of your experiences on a forum that the TTOC do not control.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> jonnieboy said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't suggest they did - but I joined the TTOC at the prompting of this forum which has become purile and childish - my thanks to "de messiah" for proving this... pretty sad lookout for Christians the world over if the messiah is anything like her.
> ...


Then perhaps it's time for the TTOC to start their own forum... this one somehow... "lacks quality"


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jonnieboy said:


> Then perhaps it's time for the TTOC to start their own forum... this one somehow... "lacks quality"


There is a TTOC forum:

www.ttoc.co.uk/members


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not really a fan of 'Goodbye' posts, if you're gonna go just walk and don't look back I say.

However the OP does raise the obvious point that this forum is going downhill alarmingly fast and he wont be the only contributor we'll be losing I'm sure. Can we make a clean sweep of the moderators perhaps and get some with some balls? :roll:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

igotone said:


> Can we make a clean sweep of the moderators perhaps and get some with some balls?


Im up for the task, I would get this place cleaned up in no time!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Can we make a clean sweep of the moderators perhaps and get some with some balls?
> ...


By banning yourself for good. I think you can hear the real enthusiasts loud and clear in this thread. Demessiah be gone , you are not welcome on this forum. Enough said.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

neilc said:


> real enthusiasts


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Can we make a clean sweep of the moderators perhaps and get some with some balls?
> ...


The way things are going you'd probably get the job.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I just don't see the connection between the dicks on this forum and the club .We have our own forum if you want a more civilised browse .


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > real enthusiasts
> ...


How did I miss this gem... You're not an enthusiast Demister. Your interest in cars is based purely on how you can use them to feel superior to other people. If people could buy the TTRS new for £1000, you'd drop yours like a stone. You're about as far from a car enthusiast as it's possible to be.

I've said before that you're incapable of having an opinion without an audience - I think we can extend that to being incapable of enjoying anything without an audience.


----------

